# [PPOTW] Do you think GTA V is "The game of the generation"?



## T-hug (Sep 15, 2013)

So GTA V releases this coming Tuesday and a lot of press are calling it "The game of the generation".
Reportedly costing $265 million dollars and 6 years to make, is this the defining game to come out of the past 8 years?
Can no single game define a whole console generation?

Having played all of the games myself, I've never finished any of them and don't consider myself a big GTA fan. With that being said there is no denying how amazing the game looks, and if what is being promised only half turns out to be true, it is going to be a very special game indeed! My copy should arrive tomorrow but unfortunately I have to work 9-5 so it's going to feel like a long day!
What do you think? Are you getting the game? Pulling a sicky to play all day?
Let us know in the comments!

 Previous Week - Have you ever backed a Kickstarter project?
 Week 12 - Will you be buying a 2DS? 
 Week 11 - After last weeks Gamescom are you more or less interested in the PS Vita? 
 Week 10 - Are you looking forward to Gamescom this week? 
Week 9 - Which company has the best online infrastructure? 
 Week 8 - Which is better android or ios? 
Week 7 - Which August game release are you most looking forward to? 
 Week 6 - Will you be buying GTA V?
 Week 5 - Will you buy a Gateway 3DS Flashcard?
 Week 4 - Which system has the best controller? 
 Week 3 - Have you preordered a nextgen console yet? 
 Week 2 - Now MS has backtracked, will you? 
Week 1 - Who will sell the most hardware next gen? 

If you have an idea for a poll you would like to see on the portal just send me a PM with PPOTW in the title and your questions and answers for the poll.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2013)

It's like GTA SA 2 or GTA SA HD <3


----------



## emigre (Sep 15, 2013)

No.



Spoiler


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 15, 2013)

Absolutely not. Emigre posted the right answer. GTA doesn't even belong to be in TLOU's shadow.


----------



## EyeZ (Sep 15, 2013)

I love the franchise, i have all the GTA's (from GTA 3).

I have the game pre-ordered on Amazon & i'm really looking forward to playing it.

As for "The game of the generation" we'll see, i do have high hopes for this though.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 15, 2013)

YES!


Spoiler: GTA V










 
LOUIGTLAGTAV


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 15, 2013)

What does "the game of the generation" actually mean? It'll probably make a good chance for "best game on the PS3/xbox360", but isn't it a bit presumptuous to say so with the game not even released?

If the press start calling things like that, I'm starting to wonder if a part of those 265 million dollars didn't went into marketing. Or even straight into the press's pockets.


Normally, I would vote for "maybe" (though to be honest, it should be called "shouldn't we wait for it to be released to give an opinion that makes any sense?"). But since some are already mistaking "promises/teasers/previews of the generation" for the actual game, I'm just voting "no". There have been hypes before. I can't think of much games where such an expectation was met.


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2013)

No. I doubt it's going to have the same impact as GTA3 did.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm waiting for watch dogs.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 15, 2013)

The press got paid to call it The Game of the Generation?
That must've cost a hell of a lot.

Watch Dogs will be better. GTA has always been "meh" at best. Even though Saints Row has dropped the ball, I doubt GTA can surpass it.
I expect very little from GTAV.

Game of the generation was already locked as Valkyria Chronicles anyway.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2013)

A last hurrah for this generation? Sure. The game to encapsulate it all? No. No. No. No, no, no.


----------



## Enchilada (Sep 15, 2013)

The game looks great, but I can't answer to the question before playing it.


----------



## Arras (Sep 15, 2013)

While I'm sure this'll be a fantastic game for people who like the series, (I don't) I personally believe it's normally impossible to unanimously decide on a "game of the decade/generation". There's just too much differences in tastes and games. (although my personal Game of the Decade is Ghost Trick)


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 15, 2013)

I've always found GTA heavily over rated, most of the people I see playing the game are 13 year olds and the game itself isn't anything special, in comparison I've always loved Saints Row because it has a lot of sarcasm and humour on it, plus, some of the characters do grow on ya.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Sep 15, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> The press got paid to call it The Game of the Generation?
> That must've cost a hell of a lot.
> 
> Watch Dogs will be better. GTA has always been "meh" at best. Even though Saints Row has dropped the ball, I doubt GTA can surpass it.
> ...


 
Saints Row didn't necessarily "drop the ball". It just changed.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 15, 2013)

TheDreamLord said:


> Saints Row didn't necessarily "drop the ball". It just changed.


 
I suppose.  I used to actually like the story of SR, but SR3 really dropped that for me. Felt like the story was just tacked on, and I ended up dropping the game because of it...
Of course in terms of general content, it had a mountain of it.  I'd still rather play SR3 than anything GTA could throw at me.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Sep 15, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I suppose. I used to actually like the story of SR, but SR3 really dropped that for me. Felt like the story was just tacked on, and I ended up dropping the game because of it...
> Of course in terms of general content, it had a mountain of it. I'd still rather play SR3 than anything GTA could throw at me.


 
SR3 is definitely my favourite SR game. SR4 was what I thought made you say it dropped the ball.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 15, 2013)

Just from reading the poll title and what some of the journalists have said, I know it'll be severely overrated. Besides, they want it to sell millions of copies since they reportedly spent 260 MILLION dollars and 6 YEARS to make it. How else are you going to make a profit if you don't seriously hype it? Hence, the "game of the generation" bullshit. Can anyone tell me what the game of generation was during the Super Nintendo generation or the Atari generation or the Playstation 2 generation? I didn't vote no, but I hope they do lose money on it.

I remember when Game Informer was caught between choosing Skyrim or Skyward Sword as their Game of the Year. They picked Skyward Sword since there were a few bugs in Skyrim. Like I said, overrated. And then some of their fans got upset and started slurring them for their decision.



Xexyz said:


> YES!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GTA V
> ...




dafuq?


----------



## Kirito-kun (Sep 15, 2013)

Half-Life 2


----------



## Smuff (Sep 15, 2013)

The whole subject is too, well, subjective for any kind of serious and reliable measure to be made. It will always be just opinion-based. 

If you like the game, shut the fuck up and enjoy it.

If you don't, shut the fuck up and play something else

NOBODY GIVES A SHIT WHAT ANY OF YOU THINK


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Can anyone tell me what the game of generation was during the Atari generation?


E.T.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> in comparison I've always loved Saints Row because it has a lot of sarcasm and humour on it



Assuming that is to imply that GTA does not did I play a weird parallel universe version of the franchise again?


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 15, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Just from reading the poll title and what some of the journalists have said, I know it'll be severely overrated. Besides, they want it to sell millions of copies since they reportedly spent 260 MILLION dollars and 6 YEARS to make it. How else are you going to make a profit if you don't seriously hype it? Hence, the "game of the generation" bullshit. Can anyone tell me what the game of generation was during the Super Nintendo generation or the Atari generation or the Playstation 2 generation? I didn't vote no, but I hope they do lose money on it.
> 
> I remember when Game Informer was caught between choosing Skyrim or Skyward Sword as their Game of the Year. They picked Skyward Sword since there were a few bugs in Skyrim. Like I said, overrated. And then some of their fans got upset and started slurring them for their decision.
> 
> ...






Kirito-kun said:


> Half-Life 2


Last gen bro (GAME OF THE 6th GEN)

1998-2005/6
PC games and console games


----------



## Satangel (Sep 15, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> The press got paid to call it The Game of the Generation?
> That must've cost a hell of a lot.
> 
> Watch Dogs will be better. *GTA has always been "meh" at best*. Even though Saints Row has dropped the ball, I doubt GTA can surpass it.
> ...


That flamebait 
GTA has always been superb, the main games at least, there's no denying that. SR3 was very good too though, a lot more fun than GTA IV, but GTA IV had much better things (story/characters/world) compared to SR3. 
They both had their good points, but if I had to pay choose between SR3 or GTA IV, I'd go GTA IV all the way.

I do agree that I don't expect a lot of GTA V though, I'm just that not hyped. It's not on PC too (yet), which is just very sad. But even then, LoL is just hooking me more and more, I don't have time to enjoy any other game atm.


Veho said:


> No. I doubt it's going to have the same impact as GTA3 did.


Of course not, times have changed and massive competitors have emerged. There was no worthy competition back then, of course GTA 3 blew our minds, and of course you can't beat the 2D to 3D change.
To expect GTA V to have the same impact, is just naive


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Sep 15, 2013)

The game is not even out yet (well, at least here, not sure if it's out in other countries), and even so, it's still a GTA game. For some reason, while GTA tries to do a lot of things, that seems to overwhelm it and turn it into a mediocre game. All those mini-games, the big, open world, the shooting, the story, soundtrack, graphics... do you really think someone can master all those and put them together to create a perfect game? I think it's impossible. GTA V has way too many things to focus on, and, in order for all those to work together, quality needs to be evened between all of them. Therefore, it can't be the game of the generation. Also, are we talking about the PS360 generation or the PS41 gen? Because if it's the later, no way it can be, it just started. If it's the former, there are many other games that are far more perfect than GTA (one of them is The Last of Us). GTA may be the biggest, but it's not the best.


----------



## Chary (Sep 15, 2013)

You are ridiculous to make an assumption that GTA will be "the best game".  This generation has barely STARTED. GTA isn't as special as everyone thinks, and I'm pretty sure GTA doesn't wildly innovate the industry of gaming. Once again, the press is paid off to overhype the series.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2013)

Chary said:


> You are ridiculous to make an assumption that GTA will be "the best game". This generation has barely STARTED.


 

8 years is "barely started" now?


----------



## Chary (Sep 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> 8 years is "barely started" now?



Huh. I thought GTA would be on the next gen consoles. Nevermind then, I guess. :/


----------



## Forstride (Sep 15, 2013)

I haven't played it, and don't plan on it unless it comes to the Xbox One eventually, so I can't say.

There have been a lot of amazing games that came out this generation, so it's really hard to pin one as the "game of the generation."


----------



## emigre (Sep 15, 2013)

Chary said:


> You are ridiculous to make an assumption that GTA will be "the best game". This generation has barely STARTED. GTA isn't as special as everyone thinks, and I'm pretty sure GTA doesn't wildly innovate the industry of gaming. Once again, the press is paid off to overhype the series.


 

You are aware GTA V is going to sell fucking gangbusters?


----------



## decemberchild (Sep 15, 2013)

Skyrim, even with all of its glitches, is my game of this gen.  I have never put as much time into a game as I did that one.


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 15, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Assuming that is to imply that GTA does not did I play a weird parallel universe version of the franchise again?


Well, it does but it's just different, I can't really explain what I mean. >.>


----------



## orcid (Sep 15, 2013)

It`s a good game. I started to play yesterday. But it's like an improved GTA IV (which is by the way the most overrated game of this generation). Nothing really new. It`s still a game that fans of the series will love, but a game of the year is for me a game that almost every gamer will love and wants to complete.
It feels like playing the new FIFA or Madden after you skipped the games for 3-4 years.
You see that they had high production costs, but only because something is the most expensie of all times, it will not autamatically be the best of all times.


----------



## Celice (Sep 15, 2013)

I would have to play it, but honestly, I would rather give The Walking Dead some veritable fistpumps as a contender, though this is tricky: as a game, it's a somewhat shoddy product and has a good number of issues, but as a narrative, it does an interesting play between player agency and player experience, which is what most people were captivated most by.

It's certainly not The Last of Us (a generic game that is more a movie than a game, and whose gameplay is pretty lackluster and sometimes even buggy), or Bioshock Infinite (I've been forcing myself through this generic shooter ever since it came out... there have been maybe three awesome moments that the game was quick to snuff out, saying, Nah, it's not gonna be that great).


----------



## Satangel (Sep 15, 2013)

decemberchild said:


> Skyrim, even with all of its glitches, is my game of this gen. I have never put as much time into a game as I did that one.


Yeah, might agree. Although, League of Legends is fucking awesome too atm. It's PC only though.
Skyrim on PC, nowadays, is just amazing too, just a COMPLETELY different game than it was when it was released. Lovely experience, lovely content really.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 15, 2013)

GTA V = GTAIII of this generation. So yes it will be huge. 2 MORE DAYSSSSSS


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> GTA V = GTAIII of this generation



Though I am expecting great things and if the videos are anything to go by and what early word I have read too is anything to go by they have upped the polish to a serious degree, however GTA 3 was something of a perfect storm in terms of timing.

Also, or perhaps on the other hand, though I am not about to understate GTA3's importance it was fairly predictable for it to move into 3d (by the time of GTA 2 its still being in 2d was eyebrow raising) and it already had a fair fanbase thanks to the earlier titles (though no London for me).

Either way I am not sure comparing it to GTA3 is all that apt on several levels.


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 15, 2013)

Having put a few days into this now and about 15 hours, I answered yes to this poll. Im not really a GTA fan but I did really like RDR. This however is absolutely amazing and how they have managed to wring out the performance this game shows out of an aging console is beyond me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 15, 2013)

Mario Galaxy


----------



## Rizsparky (Sep 15, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Having put a few days into this now and about 15 hours, I answered yes to this poll. Im not really a GTA fan but I did really like RDR. This however is absolutely amazing and how they have managed to wring out the performance this game shows out of an aging console is beyond me.


Are there any performance issues like GTA IV has on the PS3?


----------



## pubert09 (Sep 15, 2013)

Never been a fan of GTA at all so I'm going to have to say that I don't think it will be. Now like some others have already said, I think The Last of Us is worthy of being called #1. After that I think it could be quite easy to call GTA V the runner-up based on all the good things I'm seeing and hearing about it.


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Are there any performance issues like GTA IV has on the PS3?


 

Well im on the 360 version and none.  Seems to run at a very steady 30 fps with only minor drops occasionally.  There is almost zero pop in as well.  I assume the mandatory HD install is responsible for that.


----------



## ilman (Sep 15, 2013)

<=See this guy. He belongs in my game of the Generation. This so-called 'Game of the generation' should have done everything right, with nothing wrong in it. GTA V doesn't even come close to that. In general, a perfect story cannot come from an open-world game, nor can the gameplay be perfect with so much content to test. So, yeah, Rockstar gave the press money, whoop-de-do.


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 15, 2013)

I think it is too early to say yes however, I am gonna go with a yes till maybe Watch Dogs comes out. While this generation offered so many quality titles but personally I found it to be the worst generation.


----------



## Rizsparky (Sep 15, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Well im on the 360 version and none. Seems to run at a very steady 30 fps with only minor drops occasionally. There is almost zero pop in as well. I assume the mandatory HD install is responsible for that.


Excellent news, I'm pretty sure I heard the PS3 version was the lead platform, so if the 360 version is running well, I can expect the same on the PS3.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 16, 2013)

Satangel said:


> That flamebait
> GTA has always been superb, the main games at least, there's no denying that. SR3 was very good too though, a lot more fun than GTA IV, but GTA IV had much better things (story/characters/world) compared to SR3.
> They both had their good points, but if I had to pay choose between SR3 or GTA IV, I'd go GTA IV all the way.
> 
> I do agree that I don't expect a lot of GTA V though, I'm just that not hyped. It's not on PC too (yet), which is just very sad. But even then, LoL is just hooking me more and more, I don't have time to enjoy any other game atm.


 
There's plenty to deny. GTA has always had a subpar story combined with an open world.
That's about it.
Saints Row came into the scene with a truckload of activities, a more interesting story (lets face it, Rockstar can't tell a story for shit). Do you know how many people complete the story for GTA?
Of my friends and highschoolmates, I remember exactly 1 person who completed GTAIV out of around 12 people. The reason? Because paying hookers and then blowing them away with a shotgun was more satisfying than the dogshit story where Nico just yells "don't fuck with my family!" for 5 hours in his best Borat voice while you kill a bunch of people. I admit I never finished it, however I was very close. I'd say 90% through. 0 incentive to finish it I just did some online with a friend (which was fun) and then got rid of it because I knew i'd never play it again.
So with Saints Row you have the exact same concept, employed in a grander fashion. Its like choosing a plain doughnut over the creme filled chocolate doughnut with sprinkles of pure awesome.

Oh and story aside you could date Roman or shoot pigeons.
Holy shit the intrigue. It didn't even have any interesting vehicles. Only thing I prefer on GTAIV was the online mode. Free Roam was DAMN fun with a friend. If SR had free-roam it'd win out in every aspect though.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Sep 16, 2013)

No but without a doubt it is the game with the most dog fucking in... of this generation.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> There's plenty to deny. GTA has always had a subpar story combined with an open world.
> That's about it.
> Saints Row came into the scene with a truckload of activities, a more interesting story (lets face it, Rockstar can't tell a story for shit). Do you know how many people complete the story for GTA?
> Of my friends and highschoolmates, I remember exactly 1 person who completed GTAIV out of around 12 people. The reason? Because paying hookers and then blowing them away with a shotgun was more satisfying than the dogshit story where Nico just yells "don't fuck with my family!" for 5 hours in his best Borat voice while you kill a bunch of people. I admit I never finished it, however I was very close. I'd say 90% through. 0 incentive to finish it I just did some online with a friend (which was fun) and then got rid of it because I knew i'd never play it again.
> ...


 
Everything you say from now on is disregarded just because you mentioned GTA and Saints Row in the same breathe ROFL. Saints Row is terrible utterly utterly terrible the 2nd one was OK the first was  just a straight up clone of GTA and 3&4 are TRASH, comparing some GTA masterpieces like San Andreas, GTA3 to SR123? ANY SR? is BLASPHEMY


----------



## CompassNorth (Sep 16, 2013)

noooope.
Already have my candidates for 360, DS, PSP, and Wii. Don't own a PS3 but plan on getting one. 
GTA can be fun, no doubt but not game of the generation fun.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 16, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Everything you say from now on is disregarded just because you mentioned GTA and Saints Row in the same breathe ROFL. Saints Row is terrible utterly utterly terrible the 2nd one was OK the first was just a straight up clone of GTA and 3&4 are TRASH, comparing some GTA masterpieces like San Andreas, GTA3 to SR123? ANY SR? is BLASPHEMY


 
Funny SR3/4 have widespread praise with millions agreeing they're amazing games.... hmmm. NOPE THEY'RE ALL DUMB THEY'RE WRONG!


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Funny SR3/4 have widespread praise with millions agreeing they're amazing games.... hmmm. NOPE THEY'RE ALL DUMB THEY'RE WRONG!


 Sales don't mean anything COD sells amazingly, what's your point? that there are alot of idiots out there? I agree, SR3&4 are trash.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 16, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Sales don't mean anything COD sells amazingly, what's your point? that there are alot of idiots out there? I agree, SR3&4 are trash.


 
... if a game is getting lots of sales and lots of praise, then clearly it isn't a bad game.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ... if a game is getting lots of sales and lots of praise, then clearly it isn't a bad game.


LOL ok fine maybe you like SR for some reason...i don't know what you're example of a good game is but please please don't compare SR to GTA in any sense of the word. You make yourself look foolish, SR4 is literally a copy and paste of the same crazy shit that SR3 did with some new content that was supposed to be a DLC. GTA V is a 300 million dollar game with over 5 years of development and you on you're honest gaming opinion think SR4 compares?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 16, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> LOL ok fine maybe you like SR for some reason...i don't know what you're example of a good game is but please please don't compare SR to GTA in any sense of the word. You make yourself look foolish, SR4 is literally a copy and paste of the same crazy shit that SR3 did with some new content that was supposed to be a DLC. GTA V is a 300 million dollar game with over 5 years of development and you on you're honest gaming opinion think SR4 compares?


 
SRIV = same stuff with new content.
GTAV = same stuff with new content.
Gran Turismo = Same stuff with new content.
Call of Duty = Same stuff with new content.

What's your point?


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 16, 2013)

I think GTA V will be one of the ``main´´ games of these 2 consoles lifetimes, and looks like its the Maximum of both console´s power.
I won´t lie, it Does looks like the Game of the year , the Last of Us will probably get the GOTY,though.....
but for me, Rhythm Heaven Fever Still is the best game of the generation...


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> SRIV = same stuff with new content.
> GTAV = same stuff with new content.
> Gran Turismo = Same stuff with new content.
> Call of Duty = Same stuff with new content.
> ...


 
Ok dude, you obviously have no idea what you're talking about. Waste of my time, enjoy SRIV i hope you're content with it, Adios.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe if this game were released on Next Gen consoles, I would say yes. But from everything I have seen so far, its a couple steps up from GTA4, the intro sequence still show small bugs like graphics and objects popping into a scene seconds after it has started. I thought the reason for the install disc would sort of fix all of that.


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm so sick of the gaming press.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 16, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Ok dude, you obviously have no idea what you're talking about. Waste of my time, enjoy SRIV i hope you're content with it, Adios.


I wouldn't be saying that if I were you. Your arguments are extremely weak.


----------



## VashTS (Sep 16, 2013)

i was unimpressed, played for like an hour. i didn't get far so my impression is limited. 

feels like any other GTA so far.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> I wouldn't be saying that if I were you. Your arguments are extremely weak.


 
I can't argue with hipsters, anybody who's played GTA4 and SR4 knows the difference, GTAV will only vastly expand on the already far superior template.

P.S. was i talking to you?


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 16, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> I can't argue with hipsters, anybody who's played GTA4 and SR4 knows the difference, GTAV will only vastly expand on the already far superior template.
> 
> P.S. was i talking to you?


 
I love how you continually trash SR yet provide no _actual_ reason for doing so. Nor any reason to praise GTA.
It always saddens me to see retarded Canadians.

How about making an argument, instead of making yourself look like an ass instead.

PS: You're on a forum, you're talking to everyone who can read your sad little posts

EDIT: Late typo fix.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 16, 2013)

Though I'm sure GTA 5 will be a big game with a deep world to explore, Game of the Generation? Not a chance in hell. To me GTA is falling into what I call the CoD Trap. Also known as Pokemon Syndrome. Tiny, almost insignificant changes to the existing formula, some fancy new graphics, maybe one change that's actually worth discussing but still believing it can get by on the name and media coverage alone while there are games out there doing it better, in this case games like Saint's Row, etc. More imaginative worlds, far more emphasis on fun, doesn't get up its own arse and forget it's a game.So you can have a dog. Big bloody whoop. Fable beat you to it by quite a significant margin.

As for GOTG, it's already been suggested that TLOU is the obvious choice, and I'd agree for the most part. I spent more time on other projects, but for the sheer experience and the level of emotional investment games can now bring out of players, not to mention stellar production values, I can't think of anything that truly tops it. It shows the level of artistry that gaming has become capable of. It's one of those titles that you can happily bring out when the old 'are games art' debate comes up and basically nothing else needs saying.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Though I'm sure GTA 5 will be a big game with a deep world to explore, Game of the Generation? Not a chance in hell. To me GTA is falling into what I call the CoD Trap. Also known as Pokemon Syndrome. Tiny, almost insignificant changes to the existing formula, some fancy new graphics, maybe one change that's actually worth discussing but still believing it can get by on the name and media coverage alone while there are games out there doing it better,



From what I have seen and heard thus far it seems they properly sorted gunplay, driving, movement and added some decent missions structure to the tune of "like a properly dedicated game on the matter", all four of which have been failings of the series more or less since the jump to 3d and nobody else has quite yet managed to pull off.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Sep 16, 2013)

Well because it's GTA the popular press is definitely going to overrate it, but regardless there's no doubt in my mind that it's definitely going to be a hell of game. A PC release can't come soon enough.  Oh, well at least if it happens we'll probably launch with online functionality.


----------



## Bake (Sep 16, 2013)

Eh they'll fuck it up somehow. Every GTA game has major issues even after so many years.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2013)

Bake said:


> Eh they'll fuck it up somehow. Every GTA game has major issues even after so many years.



Has there even been a nominally open world game without serious issues?


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 16, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> From what I have seen and heard thus far it seems they properly sorted gunplay, driving, movement and added some decent missions structure to the tune of "like a properly dedicated game on the matter", all four of which have been failings of the series more or less since the jump to 3d and nobody else has quite yet managed to pull off.


 
I don't consider fixing minor technical problems to be as revolutionary as the media is making out. Sure, it's a step in the right direction. But game of the generation material? Nope. To me a 'game of the generation' has to be pretty much universally accepted as having taken big steps forward for the industry, taking our beloved hobby to an all new level. TLOU is the only game that comes close to that accolade, if you ask me. I'd certainly give Naughty Dog the Developer of the Generation award. TLOU and the Uncharted trilogy were both pretty fantastic achievements, and watching the Making Of documentaries made me realize how much work went in to making it such an organic experience.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2013)

You might have a point in there somewhere, however I am increasingly favouring the "science is not just massive leaps but lots of little steps/polish" route and can see something similar for games.

Having not really done Uncharted I am at a disadvantage here but everything I have seen says it is somewhat closer to my "highly polished" thing above than out and out revolutionary.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I love how you continually trash SR yet provide no _actual_ reason for doing so. Nor any reason to praise SR.
> It always saddens me to see retarded Canadians.
> 
> How about making an argument, instead of making yourself look like an ass instead.
> ...


 
I highly guarantee you my IQ greatly surpasses whatever your feeble mind could muster. SR4 is a throw away game, it was meant to be DLC, that's really all there is to say.

P.S. You are correct it's sad to see "retarded" Canadian's, but it doesn't happen often you must secretly be from Murica.


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 16, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> I highly guarantee you my IQ greatly surpasses whatever your feeble mind could muster. SR4 is a throw away game, it was meant to be DLC, that's really all there is to say.
> 
> P.S. You are correct it's sad to see "retarded" Canadian's, but it doesn't happen often you must secretly be from Murica.


 


Agree with what you say about SR4.   Initially its a really good title with neat ideas and a decent story.   However, it very quickly tails off and you only have to play 2 or 3 hours to see more or less everything the game has to offer.   They crafted a nice(ish) sandbox to walk around it, yet you spend 95% of the time up in the air flying over it to get where you need to go, completely ignoring whats underneath you.  Total waste and yes Id also say that it looks like it started out as SR3 DLC.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 16, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> I highly guarantee you my IQ greatly surpasses whatever your feeble mind could muster. SR4 is a throw away game, it was meant to be DLC, that's really all there is to say.


 
Well if your IQ greatly surpasses Hells Malice's, then you should have a greater knowledge of what it means to be kind. I understand what it means to be kind and judging from your attitude, you are most definitely smarter than me and subsequently should have more knowledge of this. It's people like you that give smart people a bad name: always insulting people because you think you're smarter than them. It's a waste of your time: with such a high IQ, you should be able to find something more productive and better suited to your IQ.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 16, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Well if your IQ greatly surpasses Hells Malice's, then you should have a greater knowledge of what it means to be kind. I understand what it means to be kind and judging from your attitude, you are most definitely smarter than me and subsequently should have more knowledge of this. It's people like you that give smart people a bad name: always insulting people because you think you're smarter than them. It's a waste of your time: with such a high IQ, you should be able to find something more productive and better suited to your IQ.


 
This may be a first on the internet, but you are right i'm sorry i apologize, i let my distain for SR cloud my judgement. Everyone has their opinions and this forum is for discussing those opinions, i just hope my aggressiveness hasn't distracted anyone from my main point. SR4 is not worth $60 dollars in my humble opinion, i'm just trying to save people the trouble.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 17, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> This may be a first on the internet, but you are right i'm sorry i apologize, i let my distain for SR cloud my judgement. Everyone has their opinions and this forum is for discussing those opinions, i just hope my aggressiveness hasn't distracted anyone from my main point. SR4 is not worth $60 dollars in my humble opinion, i'm just trying to save people the trouble.


 
That's okay: I don't think it's worth $60 either. And I've never played a Saint's Row game *ducks*, but they sound pretty average.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Well if your IQ greatly surpasses Hells Malice's, then you should have a greater knowledge of what it means to be kind. I understand what it means to be kind and judging from your attitude, you are most definitely smarter than me and subsequently should have more knowledge of this. It's people like you that give smart people a bad name: always insulting people because you think you're smarter than them. It's a waste of your time: with such a high IQ, you should be able to find something more productive and better suited to your IQ.



This. This x100.

I hate it when people use their intellect to try and demean people. It just shows how immature someone who is supposedly "intelligent" is. You also come off as a little pretentious. Big brains != You are better than someone, IMO. If you are truly the "better person" then don't retaliate when you read something that upsets you.

Back on topic.

Games like GTA and Saints Row never caught my interest because the whole appeal of said games were always "Look! I can abuse people in the streets for no reason! How fun!!" I feel the same way about these games as I do with "random" humor. "Rainbow pies!!!LOL I'm so random"

Also, The last of us was a fantastic game. It's my GOTY.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 17, 2013)

How about we just call it "the hype of the generation"?

I know the game can be illegally downloaded already, but still...calling a game "game of the generation" without even waiting for the public reaction is just fucking stupid.

And people wonder why gaming journalists aren't taken seriously by real reporters...


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 17, 2013)

andy249901 said:


> Games like GTA and Saints Row never caught my interest because the whole appeal of said games were always "Look! I can abuse people in the streets for no reason! How fun!!" I feel the same way about these games as I do with "random" humor. "Rainbow pies!!!LOL I'm so random"
> 
> Also, The last of us was a fantastic game. It's my GOTY.


 
Well you could always try "Destroy all Humans!". You actually have a reason to abuse people in the streets in there.


----------



## Dork (Sep 17, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> I highly guarantee you my IQ greatly surpasses whatever your feeble mind could muster.


http://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Well you could always try "Destroy all Humans!". You actually have a reason to abuse people in the streets in there.


At least it makes sense in that context.

I still think GTA V is way too overhyped though. You don't know how many times I was told to pre order it even though I said it wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 17, 2013)

andy249901 said:


> At least it makes sense in that context.
> 
> I still think GTA V is way too overhyped though. You don't know how many times I was told to pre order it even though I said it wasn't my cup of tea.


 
See, that's overhyping. Trying to get you to get something when it's not your thing. They wouldn't be doing that if it was any other game. Well unless it's *shudders* Gamestop.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 17, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> I highly guarantee you my IQ greatly surpasses whatever your feeble mind could muster. SR4 is a throw away game, it was meant to be DLC, that's really all there is to say.
> 
> P.S. You are correct it's sad to see "retarded" Canadian's, but it doesn't happen often you must secretly be from Murica.


 
SR4 aside, how about more reason to hate SR1-3, and more reasons to like GTA. I haven't picked up SR4 for a reason, it looks bad. That does NOT change the quality of the first three titles however.
All i'm seeing is a butthurt little fanboy who can't get over that there's a series that strongly surpasses his series of choice.

I may throw insults around, but I already posted my reasons for disliking GTAIV, and GTA in general. Don't like it? How about refuting it with points, instead of petty insults thrown at something you don't have the slightest idea about.
My IQ? What does that have to do with the argument? Are you a fucking retard?
This is why I don't argue with 12 year olds. You spend more time trying to demean people than actually argue about the topic. It's really, sad and I get a good laugh out of it.
But frankly i'm not sure why I even waste my time ripping you apart in this thread.
If you can't balance insults with proper arguments, then don't bother.


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 17, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> I highly guarantee you my IQ greatly surpasses whatever your feeble mind could muster. SR4 is a throw away game, it was meant to be DLC, that's really all there is to say.
> 
> P.S. You are correct it's sad to see "retarded" Canadian's, but it doesn't happen often you must secretly be from Murica.


 
For someone with such a high Intelligence Quotient, your grammar sure is something.   Perhaps you should read a book and lay off the xenophobia, eh?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 18, 2013)

After playing about 60% of the missions in GTA V, I've come to the conclusion that is isn't game of the generation (then again, no single game represents  the generation, it's a stupid title  ) 

I do, however, believe the game is quite good compared to the shit that was GTA IV. The world is enormous, it's beautiful, and the story this time around isn't shitty. I like the updated physics, the vehicles, the dialogue, the new features. It's getting to be on par to the Saints Row series in terms of silliness (which to me is a good thing for a game like this). I like there being more than 1 main character, I like how they flow together in the story. IMO, GTA V is right up there with SRIV (me, I honestly have been having more fun in GTA than SR this time around).


----------



## TVL (Sep 18, 2013)

I played it for about an hour yesterday, and I can't believe they didn't keep the way you get rid of the cops like you did in Chinatown Wars... to me that was very disappointing. In CTW being chased by the cops was so much fun I used to see to it happening if I had a long drive; just to have something to do on my way there. But now it seems to be back to being the most annoying thing that can happen to you in the game. Please tell me you can crash the cops to get rid of them and I just didn't try hard enough, please!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2013)

Jesus Christ, this is why I limit my time on the internet.







It's hard to rate a game "Game of the Generation". It's like saying Star Wars is better than Schindler's List, they're completely different.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 18, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> There's plenty to deny. GTA has always had a subpar story combined with an open world.
> That's about it.
> Saints Row came into the scene with a truckload of activities, a more interesting story (lets face it, Rockstar can't tell a story for shit). Do you know how many people complete the story for GTA?
> Of my friends and highschoolmates, I remember exactly 1 person who completed GTAIV out of around 12 people. The reason? Because paying hookers and then blowing them away with a shotgun was more satisfying than the dogshit story where Nico just yells "don't fuck with my family!" for 5 hours in his best Borat voice while you kill a bunch of people. I admit I never finished it, however I was very close. I'd say 90% through. 0 incentive to finish it I just did some online with a friend (which was fun) and then got rid of it because I knew i'd never play it again.
> ...


Well I wouldn't say always. I still remember Vice City and GTA SA story quite well, even though it's been 5 years or more since I last completed those games. If that isn't a good gaming story, I don't know what is. Many characters were just so well made and voiced, so funny too, they make a really solid memory.
I barely finished GTA IV too, the main game that is. Didn't enjoy it that much, but the expansions really learned a lot of the critique and put out a better game. Ballad of Gay Tony especially, the whole game just felt different, more fun, more colour, more weird weapons, more vehicles, .... If you haven't played that expansion, pick it up and give it a chance. It adds so much off the more fun GTA SA , and it does it so well.

I find there's just way more work put into GTA games than in SR. More budget, better voice casting, the world is just MUCH more refined in GTA than in SR. Those TV channels, the ingame internet, the overall world, the people walking in it, the buildings, EVERYTHING has more work in it than SR.
When GTA V was released, it was all over the news in Belgium, even on the radio, people were talking about it. NO other games are as hyped/famous/notorious/known as the GTA games, just none. Everyone of my age knows GTA, because the games are excellent, everyone wants to play them, and they aren't being milked like CoD/FIFA and other games are.



twillinx said:


> I played it for about an hour yesterday, and I can't believe they didn't keep the way you get rid of the cops like you did in Chinatown Wars... to me that was very disappointing. In CTW being chased by the cops was so much fun I used to see to it happening if I had a long drive; just to have something to do on my way there. But now it seems to be back to being the most annoying thing that can happen to you in the game. Please tell me you can crash the cops to get rid of them and I just didn't try hard enough, please!


QFT, I liked that system too, and I bet they were considering it, but they haven't. Too bad, but okay.


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 18, 2013)

Im still loving it 4 days in!

I am finding GTA to be alot like a relationship though. After a bit you do get a bit bored and start fucking about!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Im still loving it 4 days in!
> 
> I am finding GTA to be alot like a relationship though. After a bit you do get a bit bored and start fucking about!



Do come back and share when you get to the "sharing interesting/deviant things in a bid to keep things interesting" phase.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 18, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Im still loving it 4 days in!
> 
> I am finding GTA to be alot like a relationship though. After a bit you do get a bit bored and start fucking about!


 
Wouldn't it be better than a relationship because there's no punishment for you being bored or fucking about?


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 19, 2013)

GTA V's sold almost as much as Black Ops 2 *o**n it's first day.* Like it or not, GTA V's probably going to be generation defining, because that shit is flying off the shelves.
Also TLOU is overrated as fuck.


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 19, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Well I wouldn't say always. I still remember Vice City and GTA SA story quite well, even though it's been 5 years or more since I last completed those games. If that isn't a good gaming story, I don't know what is. Many characters were just so well made and voiced, so funny too, they make a really solid memory.
> I barely finished GTA IV too, the main game that is. Didn't enjoy it that much, but the expansions really learned a lot of the critique and put out a better game. Ballad of Gay Tony especially, the whole game just felt different, more fun, more colour, more weird weapons, more vehicles, .... If you haven't played that expansion, pick it up and give it a chance. It adds so much off the more fun GTA SA , and it does it so well.


 
It probably didn't hurt that Vice City and San Andreas were based on movies that had pretty compelling stories.  Scar Face for Vice City, and Boyz n the Hood for San Andreas.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 19, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> GTA V's sold almost as much as Black Ops 2 *o**n it's first day.* Like it or not, GTA V's probably going to be generation defining, because that shit is flying off the shelves.
> Also TLOU is overrated as fuck.


 
Big seller =/= generation defining.

Otherwise we'd be looking at CoD as a potential generation definer.
I'd sooner slit my throat then see that.

Its a wildly popular series. Like Mass Effect, they could print dogshit onto the disk and it'd sell millions.


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 19, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Big seller =/= generation defining.
> 
> Otherwise we'd be looking at CoD as a potential generation definer.
> I'd sooner slit my throat then see that.
> ...


 
Technically Call of Duty had a huge impact on this generation of gaming, although it is indeed shit.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 19, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Big seller =/= generation defining.
> 
> Otherwise we'd be looking at CoD as a potential generation definer.
> I'd sooner slit my throat then see that.
> ...


 
Mass Effect not enough animu for u?


DrOctapu said:


> Technically Call of Duty had a huge impact on this generation of gaming, although it is indeed shit.


 
No, only Modern Warfare had a huge impact on gaming.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 19, 2013)

Everyone knows Daikatana is like the best game ever made and will never be topped. 

Romero will make you his bitch! 

lol


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 19, 2013)

Everyone *KNOWS* that Call of Duty Black Ops 2 is better than the *worst* game of this generation, "Last of Us". </sarcasm>


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Mass Effect not enough animu for u?


 
That or filled with too much shit.
But not really the right thread for you to fap all over poor writing and boring gameplay.
Its a GTA thread if you didn't notice. 'fraid I just can't go off topic as easily as you can.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> That or filled with too much shit.
> But not really the right thread for you to fap all over poor writing and boring gameplay.
> Its a GTA thread if you didn't notice. 'fraid I just can't go off topic as easily as you can.


 

We should all play Tales of games which aren't filled with bad JRPG tropes.

:^)

(jk i love u)


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 20, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> Also TLOU is overrated as fuck.





Hells Malice said:


> Big seller =/= generation defining.
> 
> Otherwise we'd be looking at CoD as a potential generation definer.
> I'd sooner slit my throat then see that.


Not that I want to burst your bubble, but it already defined a generation of shooters if you haven't noticed. Points-per-objective displayed in the center of the screen? Multiplayer heavily based on character and weapon creation? Killstreaks? Perks? These things were implemented by other games throughout this generation and will continue to be used in the next ones because they were good, they were fun, they added variety to the genre and they became the standard modus operandi, just like running with 10 guns in your set of invisible pockets stopped being _"a thing"_ after _"Halo: Combat Evolved"_ saw the light of day.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 20, 2013)

king_leo said:


> It's hard to rate a game "Game of the Generation". It's like saying Star Wars is better than Schindler's List, they're completely different.


 
Anyone who thinks Star Wars is better than Schindler's List is being ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Anyone who thinks Star Wars is better than Schindler's List is being ridiculous.


Personally, I agree, but I was using the two movies as an example of different genre's with nothing alike. I tried to imply that you can't review two completely different things against each other, it's all personal opinions.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2013)

Double post, my bad (3G internet is horrible).


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 20, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Anyone who thinks Star Wars is better than Schindler's List is being ridiculous.


 
I dislike Star Wars, and don't know what Schindler's List is, so I think I'm in the clear.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 20, 2013)

omgpwn666 said:


> don't know what Schindler's List is


 






...Anyway, I think the games that define everyone's personal experience with this generation will be different, and it's hard to say broadly that one game is the "defining game of this generation."

But let's all be honest, that game was Bastion.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 20, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Anyone who thinks Star Wars is better than Schindler's List is being ridiculous.


 

 whyyy??? noooo... but I don't mean to take this thread off topic; if your curiosity has awakened, then that's what pm's are for


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 20, 2013)

it ain't gotg but it's certainly going to be one of those games people remember fondly when looking back at this gen.


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 21, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Anyone who thinks Star Wars is better than Schindler's List is being ridiculous.



That's debatable, but what isn't debatable is that Empire totally blows Schindler away.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 21, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> That's debatable, but what isn't debatable is that Empire totally blows Schindler away.


Your mom's debatable.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 21, 2013)

It made $1 BILLION!!!!!!! IN THREE DAYS whoops caps lock


----------



## Dudex199999 (Sep 21, 2013)

Absolutely not, a real game has a point.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 21, 2013)

Dudex199999 said:


> Absolutely not, a real game has a point.


 

Even if we ignore the narrative, because hey, many people do...  What, enjoyment, fun, and/or catharsis don't count as a "point" now?


----------



## mkdms14 (Sep 21, 2013)

Its hard to say which game will be the game of this generation.  i look at this game as being a Call of Duty type of game.  And when I say type I don't mean bad.  I mean its a popular game that will sell millions and millions of copies but thats about it.  I don't think the game will have the same effect as other games doing something for the first time.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 22, 2013)

Um, yes.
That's all
GTAV for the win.
I finally got the weekend to play on it, unfortunately the school is tearing me apart from the gameplay.


----------



## VashTS (Sep 22, 2013)

there really isn't any one game that defines this gen. its more like the 80s, you have to group it by that decade not what was in it. 

this gen totally wins for me. i like choice and i like the errors the company made when they built the architecture! trucha bug ftw and sony's RNG = x everytime!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 22, 2013)

I say no. Not because I have anything against GTA, mind you. I've never even played a single GTA game even once. I say no simply because I don't believe any single game can be "game of the generation." There are tons and tons of games that come out every generation, some of them genuinely amazing and some of them godawful. And among the genuinely amazing ones, they still all have different strengths and weaknesses that are all different to each other. Sure, there definitely are games that could be called objectively better than others, but I don't think any single game can possible trump them all.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 22, 2013)

You want to know the game I'm REALLY excited for?!? Super Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS and *Mario Party* 3DS!!!!!


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 22, 2013)

No, everyone's hyped about it but its basically just another GTA game people are gonna get tired of soon enough, same thing happened to GTA Episodes From Liberty City, same thing will happen as well.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> No, everyone's hyped about it but its basically just another GTA game people are gonna get tired of soon enough, same thing happened to GTA Episodes From Liberty City, same thing will happen as well.


 
You realize you're comparing expansion packs to a main entry in the franchise, right? Kind of a huge difference.

Not to mention that GTA IV and its related content still has a nice chunk of people playing it, and there's a huge modding scene for the game. Not too shabby for a 5 year old game.


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2013)

I though Episodes from Liberty City was excellent.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> No, everyone's hyped about it but its basically just another GTA game people are gonna get tired of soon enough, same thing happened to GTA Episodes From Liberty City, same thing will happen as well.



From where I sit GTA5 is getting near universal adoration, GTA4 was not so universally praised.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> From where I sit GTA5 is getting near universal adoration, GTA4 was not so universally praised.


 
So... overrated a bit much? Would wanting to have someone fired for giving the game a nine out of ten rating a sign that something's overrated?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> So... overrated a bit much? Would wanting to have someone fired for giving the game a nine out of ten rating a sign that something's overrated?



Overrated. Having yet to play it I am at a distinct disadvantage when it comes to that debate.

Nine of out of ten... personally I take it as my daily confirmation that there are cretins in the world.


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You realize you're comparing expansion packs to a main entry in the franchise, right? Kind of a huge difference.
> 
> Not to mention that GTA IV and its related content still has a nice chunk of people playing it, and there's a huge modding scene for the game. Not too shabby for a 5 year old game.


 
I didn't said everyone.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I didn't said everyone.


 


Yepi69 said:


> No, *everyone*'s hyped about it but its basically just another GTA game people are gonna get tired of soon enough, same thing happened to GTA Episodes From Liberty City, same thing will happen as well.


 
Uh huh.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Uh huh.


 
Meaning, everyone who bought the game. I think.


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Uh huh.


 
Hyped about GTA 5, not tired of GTA IV.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Sep 24, 2013)

Another gta game, I'll pass.  I voted no.


----------



## Jaems (Sep 27, 2013)

it's pretty useless trying to pick a "game of the generation," but I imagine people are looking for a game they could call highly influential throughout the generation, or a culmination of all of this gen's greatest innovations. it's still all pretty dumb because video games is such a young medium, and gaming culture/journalism is total shit. some of the most widely critically acclaimed games of this generation are god awful mountain-dew promotional material (mass effect/assassin's creed/cod)

if I had to pick something, I'd probably say dark souls or demon's souls when considering both originality and impact.
if it's a popularity contest, probably TF2, CoD or League of Legends.

I dont even like half these games. man I dont even like video games. fuck video games


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2013)

Jaems said:


> games of this generation are god awful *mountain-dew promotional material (mass effect/assassin's creed*/cod)


 
Uh.... what? Get off this planet.


----------



## Lestworth (Sep 27, 2013)

So i assume that everyone who says yes to the poll has never heard of a game trilogy called Mass Effect.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 27, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> So i assume that *everyone* who says yes to the poll has never heard of a game trilogy called Mass Effect.


----------



## Jaems (Sep 27, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Uh.... what? Get off this planet.


 
obviously, I didn't mean they were literally mountain-dew promotional material, rather that these franchises have become nothing more than cash-cows for their respective publishers


----------



## Lestworth (Sep 27, 2013)

Jaems said:


> obviously, I didn't mean they were literally mountain-dew promotional material, rather that these franchises have become nothing more than cash-cows for their respective publishers


 
Yeah, cuz you know, ME3 was just the drizzling shits.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 27, 2013)

Jaems said:


> obviously, I didn't mean they were literally mountain-dew promotional material, rather that these franchises have become nothing more than cash-cows for their respective publishers


 
Yeah, god forbid the company keeps giving the fans what they want and making money. How dare they! Those greedy bastards!


----------



## Jaems (Sep 27, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> Yeah, cuz you know, ME3 was just the drizzling shits.


 
yes


ShadowSoldier said:


> Yeah, god forbid the company keeps giving the fans what they want and making money. How dare they! Those greedy bastards!


that's not what I said. I was implying that whatever originality or actual value originally seen in these series' has been diluted in following titles in order to gain mass market appeal. granted, ME1 was by no means a masterpiece, and neither was the original Assassin's Creed.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 28, 2013)

I would say that GTA 5 made GTA 4 look bad sooooooooooooooooooooo MUCH, bro.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 28, 2013)

Jaems said:


> obviously, I didn't mean they were literally mountain-dew promotional material, rather that these franchises have become nothing more than cash-cows for their respective publishers


----------



## T-hug (Sep 29, 2013)

To define a console generation with a single game could only be done imo by looking at sales and the number of people that have played a game.
The game has sold over a billion dollars in it's first week and has been played by over 16 million people. Surely that puts it into 'game of the generation' if we are measuring the gotg by success and exposure. The only other factor I could see being used for gotg is innovation, other games have innovated more than GTAV.
The only thing that comes close is GTAIV or some of the CODS.
What you could summerize is people who play COD play GTA, but GTA players don't all play COD lol!

Personally I'm just about to hit 50% after 20hrs or so playtime so I guess the 40hrs thing is accurate.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 29, 2013)

T-hug said:


> To define a console generation with a single game could only be done imo by looking at sales and the number of people that have played a game.
> The game has sold over a billion dollars in it's first week and has been played by over 16 million people. Surely that puts it into 'game of the generation' if we are measuring the gotg by success and exposure. The only other factor I could see being used for gotg is innovation, other games have innovated more than GTAV.
> The only thing that comes close is GTAIV or some of the CODS.
> What you could summerize is people who play COD play GTA, but GTA players don't all play COD lol!
> ...


I've played 45 hours. (Roughly about 15 on each character). I've finished the main story as well as a fair bit of side quests. Only at 80 something percent. Percentage is hard to gauge in the game as alot of the side missions aren't needed for 100%.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 1, 2013)

It's been the fastest selling entertainment product (not just in video games, more than movies, books, etc), it's gorgeous, there's a ridiculous amount of stuff packed in, and it's a huge technological achievement. GTAV is the game of the generation.


----------

